# Anyone use deosect as a fly repellant??



## TequilaMist (8 May 2010)

Have got some deosect for young lad as he has lice.Now heard you can use it as a fly repellant and was told just do once a month with the diluted liquid.
Must admit was going to use it as a usual spray daily repellant so lucky found this out.
How do you use it?
Can see why it would repel flies or anything else for that matter,its smells like paintstripper!
Would be good if same as,as much cheaper at B&Q than vets!


----------



## Dolcé (8 May 2010)

you just either spray it on or sponge it on but may find you need to use it fortnightly rather than monthly, it is pretty good.  We had no option but to use it after vet gave me 2 bloody tins of it, rather than one, when we had a pony with lice, saying it wasnt expensive!!  It does work pretty well though!


----------



## kubbybrown (8 May 2010)

We use it as around our area we get crab flies which are partical disgusting and pony took a big dislike. We use it fortnightly and dilute it as on instructions and spray all over. Its expensive but last ages as you only use very little each time, as it is very strong so i always use gloves and also have to be careful near horses face and around any cuts etc.
Hope this helps


----------



## Cahill (8 May 2010)

i make it up in a plant spray bottle(never use neat,it would burn) and use about once a fortnight.
my pony has SI so it covers her for when we ride and she has no SI rug on.
it works but i have the SI under control by rugging.


----------



## Louby (8 May 2010)

We used it daily!! as goes a long way with lots of horses.  To be honest, I dont reckon its any better than the rest.  We dilute it as per instructions, I think 5ml to a litre, cant remember for sure BUT be careful not to inhale.  It is supposed to be potent stuff, not on our flies though lol


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (8 May 2010)

not sure whether its licensed for horses but RVC vet recommended it to me for our big chap who has aural plaques / allergy to blackfly bites. Works much better than conventional sprays for us. very important to massively dilute as stated on tin, tin small and expensive but lasts the whole season so works out much cheaper. nasty smell but guess the flies think that too.


----------



## Donkeymad (8 May 2010)

It is very definately licensed for horses. We have used it for years and find it very effective. We only need apply it every four weeks as recommended, but some in heavy fly areas use it more often. Kills lice too. As mentioned though, make sure you dilute it as directed. You can use if from a spray bottle or sponge it on.


----------



## TequilaMist (8 May 2010)

Definitely licensed for horses got it from vet and also asked for a 10ml syringe to measure out exactly(10ml deosect to 500mls water).
Will try the once a fortnight and see how it goes.
Think its just hard to believe that once a fortnight would give suffcient protection from flies.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (8 May 2010)

Just remember, if it rains you have to re-apply and with our weather................................


----------



## lindsayH (8 May 2010)

I used to use it regularly in spray form until my border collie got neurological symptoms after going in a stable I had sprayed. Be VERY careful if using it in spray form, it's very easy to inhale. It even made me feel quite dodgey after spraying 6 horses. Much safer to apply with a sponge wearing gloves, but even then I still wear a mask if doing more than one horse. Gloves are essential, prolonged contact makes your fingers go numb!


----------



## bluehoofprints (11 July 2013)

I just soaked my two in the stuff, man alive it smells nasty. I sponged it on and didn't use gloves or where a mask. The stable was ventilated and as soon as I was done I took a long walk back to the field. When I was finished I went and got a shower, is that okay? I feel fine. Also, is it supposed to be clear when you sponge it on?


----------



## WelshD (11 July 2013)

I mix it up in a measuring jug, sponge it on then use any excess in the bottom of the jug to pour along the spine of the fly rug and down the tail flap

You must patch test it first though and as a precaution I would do another patch test on another part of the body just to be sure as its very strong stuff

I also use it mixed up in a spray bottle every 4-5 days or so very lightly to ensure protection as I do not buy the 'it lasts two weeks' claims personally

I believe its in the family of insecticides harmful to cats as well as some breeds of dogs but I may be wrong. 

It should go without saying to be careful on windy days and dont spray near water sources


----------



## bluehoofprints (11 July 2013)

Well good stuff we don't have any cats or dogs left and that my neighbor took hers on holiday. I was thinking of spraying it on blue every so often but shannon doesn't take spray well, how often can you put it on them? Can you over soak them?


----------



## katherine1975 (11 July 2013)

I use it as a spray, just dilute as per instructions and spray on. It has the same active ingredient as Coopers Fly Repellant and Tri Tec 14.


----------



## luckilotti (11 July 2013)

i did all of the stabled horses with it in one afternoon last year, and after doing all 19, I really wasn't 'right' and it took me a few days to be back to normal. 
Also, I had to keep mixing some up so I poured some into a mug so it was easier to syringe out to mix, well, if you do that, it makes hairline cracks in your mug and leaks, I only realised it was the deosect doing it after the 2nd mug started to leak!  
great stuff though but please do be careful when using it.


----------



## putasocinit (11 July 2013)

Its brill and also kills the flies o reduces the numbers.


----------



## mandwhy (11 July 2013)

If you have a sensitive horse then coopers fly repellent plus has similar neurotoxin chemicals in it and is quite a pleasant lotion to just sponge on. I have some and mostly use it for the face and bad areas with homemade fly spray and a fly rug for the rest. It smells quite nice like citronella.


----------

